

Android Postmortem for UHack 2015 - bmuk
http://www.bmuk.io/2015/02/25/untitled/

======
bmuk
PSA: This is content from my personal blog if that wasn't apparent from the
domain name.

I am particularly interested in help with the GCM issue - I'm not sure if the
notifications aren't getting pushed because of an issue in the code, or
because of some configuration issue in the developer console. I have verified
that the developer console points to the correct IP address, so it is not
that.

Thank you all, and I hope you enjoy reading my post. I would love any
criticism you have on how to improve either the post or the app.

